# Professionals input needed



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

Any ideas????


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

I don't know what your situation is but this is what I do. Practice with a normal target but use the x as the 10. At 7 yards you should be able to pound each arrow in the same hole. Use this practice to work on holding and your form. Now if your able to, on good days/nights Put your target outside and stand in your garage and shoot out to the target. I have a dragon heater in my garage that I use to keep warm with the door open And a light stand at the target. You can do this if it's not too cold for you maybe once a week to get that 20 yard practice in. Good luck.


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks


----------



## michigan ken (Mar 25, 2007)

*8 yard vegas target for praactice*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=483546&d=1227940028



Try this


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

I tried that scaled down target and didn't not care for it at all. The reason being is that you are using the same size arrows and it just didn't look right in my scope. Using a normal size target and just concentrating on the X ring gives you that same association at 20 yards. Indoor shooting is a mental game more than anything besides consistancy. Just my .02


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

if you can't get in 20 yards shoot lots of blank bale. If you want to shoot a target get some sized down. But I'd focus on the blank bale. Work on perfect form and then you don't have the expectations when you go to a shoot. You can just focus on good form and less on score.


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks again


----------



## impsubtri (Oct 12, 2009)

Take that, you sweet thing!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

there is a joad group that shoots just outside of kenai. they have an indoor 20yd range


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

*Not any more*



N7709K said:


> there is a joad group that shoots just outside of kenai. they have an indoor 20yd range


We don't have a joad program around here anymore. The local club has some space they rent from a church in their gym but it is a 15 to 19 yard range, 20 if you stand diagonally by the door kinda small.


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

The 8 yard target works good. I shot some last night.


----------



## michigan ken (Mar 25, 2007)

When using the 8 yard target, move your sight up or down so it just misses the target, that way you will be shooting at a clean 10 ring, the target lasts allot longer.


----------

